# A1 trimmers / A1caravanupholstery or?



## bid

Hi
We are thinking of re-upholstering our Hymer and were going to go A1 trimmers until two recent postings on this site and our own unhappy experience with them in trying to arrange a visit to pick materials and costings and make arrangements for when the work can be done. So we are looking elsewhere. Anyone heard good or bad of A1caravanupholstery in Failsworth near Manchester? Has anyone any other suggestion of good upholsters at a reasonable price?

Many thanks

Bid


----------



## Hobbyfan

This firm did a good job for me. It was only a small job but I was impressed by their attitude.

The company is just outside Bolton, so not far from you.

http://www.caravanupholstery.co.uk/

I'm sure you can get a quote first.


----------



## eldudereno

I had my RV interior ruined by A1 trimmers at knottingley west yorks, they fitted a carpet that fell appart afer 6 weeks and the finish was terrible, cheap upholstry and the charged me £1000. They screw gunned my sofa bed and lost many parts the bed came loose whilst travelling with my children sat on it, the carpet needs to be replaced. They said it would take a week and it actually took 3 weeks to get it back, even left a hammer under my engine lid!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Give Regal Furnishings a ring, good firm with good work, google for website and phone number.

They did a van for me and well pleased with the result

Peter


----------



## stewartwebr

I completely agree with the other member. Avoid A1 Trimmers at all cost.

They did my van for me and I had to have the curtains and cushions replaced as they fell apart and the curtains were too short.

They promised to send me replacement leather studs which burst open. They have never arrived and thats almost a year ago.

You can read all about it in the original post if you do a search

Stewart


----------



## bozzer

We went to Tappers near B'ham. Very pleased with results in leather.

Booked in at B'ham CC Chapel lane site - they will book for you if not a member. They came and took cab seats off and returned later that day with job done.

Jan


----------



## minnicat

*A1 Trimmers of Knottingley*



Just picked up our Motorhome, Fiat Ducato Bessacar from A1 Trimmers of Knottingley, it took just a week to do. We are so pleased with the transformation, we have had a great quality fabric, curtains and cab seats all done for just under £1000, we had been previously quoted more than £1700 by a local company in Birmingham. A1 have taken the utmost care and were very helpful in choosing the fabric colours and obviously take pride in their work. A very big thank you to all of them!


----------

